
The man deficit is real, but Tinder is not the only answer (2015) - prostoalex
http://qz.com/495013/the-man-deficit-is-real-but-tinder-is-not-the-only-answer/
======
mchahn
In the 1950's many people thought women only went to college to find men. I
mean, what else would it be good for? This sexist feeling was common. My three
sisters all said as much before heading off to college.

BTW, they weren't successful.

------
zyxley
Given the obvious downsides of Tinder-like apps, particularly the
stereotypical-but-true "women are choosier than men" factor that distorts the
use of them, I keep wondering how long until some company popularizes an
"e-matchmaker" that sets up blind dates automatically.

~~~
Hogg
The Dating Ring (YC in 2014) tried to do that. It didn't quite work out, at
least not how they hoped. The second season of Startup Podcast was all about
them.

I heartily recommend that podcast. Even if you're not all about startups, I
think it's fascinating that they give you a first-hand look into the subjects'
attempts to start their company, with recordings and interviews about things
as they happen, rather than in retrospect.

